# We just brought a lab/golden rescue home, please help



## Gibby411 (Dec 28, 2012)

Well this is our first dog rescue, but have a lot of experience with big dogs so the training we are ready for but the aggressiveness we were not ready for. We currently have a 5 yo bullmastiff (f) and a 20 week old GSD (m). We were concerned that our bully would be the aggressor but it was the lab who was out for blood. How long is the "norm" for a transition? The lab is 2-3yo (m), we have him In HUGE crate with a water dish and his bed the previous owner gave to us. 

Our dogs are terrified of him, I am really hoping that he comes around. The previous owner said that if there were any problems she will take him back and try rehousing him again. He is fixed also. Any ideas or info would be much appreciated


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What*

What did he do that was aggressive. Are both of your dogs fixed?
The ideal would have been for them to meet first.


----------



## Gibby411 (Dec 28, 2012)

All dogs are fixed we introduced separately, as for what he did he went after our pup first teeth showing and lunging for him. My husband had him on a leash with a prong collar that we have never had to use for aggression it was more for teaching our mastiff not to pull when walking. My husband went into the room to play with him and he bit my husbands hand when he was giving him a treat I guess this dog is super food aggressive. Like I said this is new to us In terms of having a dog that is this way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gibby*

GIBBY

What was the reason the lady gave for giving him up?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Seems like this might not be a good fit for your family


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> Seems like this might not be a good fit for your family


I think I have to agree with this statement. There are a lot of things I think can be worked on with rescue dogs, but unless you consult with a certified veterinary behaviorist and they think it can be corrected, aggression toward your resident dogs is not something I would do. 

I don't see this getting better, and it's dangerous to you and your current dogs.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> I think I have to agree with this statement. There are a lot of things I think can be worked on with rescue dogs, but unless you consult with a certified veterinary behaviorist aggression toward your resident dogs is not something I would do.
> 
> I don't see this getting better, and it's dangerous to you and your current dogs.


I never want to give up on any dog however in this case I have to agree 100%.


----------



## Gibby411 (Dec 28, 2012)

We have already returned him. Her reason for wanting to rehome him was that she did not have enough time for him. When I met her to give him back we talked a bit more and I think I talked her into keeping him and gave her some ideas for helping with him. I do hope she does keep him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear this dog didn't work out, I think you made the right choice under your circumstances. 

Thank you for giving the owner some ideas, hope it helps him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gibby*

Gibby

You did the right thing. It's alot easier to adopt through a rescue, or foster a dog for a rescue.


----------

